# First Mead batch last night, fermenting nicely tonight



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, I took the plunge. I had another nice harvest (for a hobbyist), nearly 3.5 gallons of very light, very "citrisy" honey...just fantastic tasting. They finish on clover in my area, and it's just so good. 

I did my first batch of Mead last night. I'm starting with just over a gallon. My recipe was:

1+ gallon of water
1 quart of honey
1/4 cup of raisins
4 orange slices

It's bubbling now, in a 2 gallon plastic bucket. 

We'll see how it goes...yet another benefit of beekeeping.

Brent


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds good. What yeast did you use?


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, sorry for the tardiness here. I used Red Star pasteur red yeast in this first batch. I've brewed more since, and two batches of Cyser, and I've used the Red Star champagne yeast...both great.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have done some fermenting but for a still. (mash) 
The champagne yeast makes a very dry "product". Have tasted it before running it in the still. 
Wondering how it works for you with meade. For sure post up results so I can try it sometime.


----------

